# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [Happy Pension] Ivar, lapin nain, Association Happy Bunny

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Ivar
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 1 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Belgique
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Non-adoptable en raison de sa santé, Ivar est placé en "Happy Pension". Celle-ci a pour objectif de placer un lapin dans une famille d'accueil pour la vie en sachant que :
- L'association payera tous les frais vétérinaires ainsi que les médicaments
-La famille d'accueil nous donnera des nouvelles régulières, remplira un carnet de suivi tous les mois, et prendra soin du lapin jusqu'à la fin de sa vie

*- L'histoire d'Ivar* : Fin septembre 2020, nous avons pris en charge Ivar, trouvé trempé dans une rue par une personne qui ne pouvait pas le garder. Il était alors en mauvaise santé. Lâge estimé dIvar, lorsque nous l'avons pris en charge, est denviron 7 ans. En raison dune cataracte, il est aveugle dun il (complètement blanc.) Il va progressivement devenir aveugle de lautre il.
Ivar aura besoin toute sa vie dun suivi régulier. Avec notamment des exercices physiothérapeutiques, au niveau des pattes arrières, à réaliser tous les jours. Pour cette raison, nous avons décidé de créer particulièrement pour lui « la Happy Pension. » Celle-ci a pour objectif de placer un lapin dans une famille daccueil pour la vie. Étant donné quil aura besoin dun suivi vétérinaire onéreux (contrôles ophtalmologiques, des pattes et dentaires réguliers) Ivar restera à vie sous la protection de lassociation. Il ne sera pas proposé à ladoption. Si cette annonce peut paraitre triste, il faut savoir quIvar a fait dénormes progrès ! Sil peinait à se déplacer avec ses pattes arrières, il est à présent capable de sauter sur le lit de sa FA. Il est adorable, gourmand et sociable. Et surtout, il ne souffre pas.

Considérant sa situation particulière, nous avons dautant plus besoin de marraines et parrains pour lui. Vous pouvez le parrainer avec le montant de votre choix.

*Fiches de notre pensionnaire Ivar :*

 *Nom*:    Ivar *Age* :    née en 2013 *Sexe* :    mâle *Vaccins* :    Contre le VHD 1 et le VHD 2 et myxomatose  *Castré    :* Oui *Race* :    Lapin nain semi angora *Couleur* :    Marbré roux *Poids* :    1 kg785 *Localisation* :    Belgique  *Caractère* :    Ivar est un lapin curieux qui adore les caresses de sa FA *Education* :    Il est propre et vit en liberté totale Ivar    est à la recherche de parrains et marraines pour nous aider à    financer ses frais vétérinaires. Si vous êtes intéressés, vous    pouvez envoyez un mail à presidence.happybunny@gmail.com Le    montant total des frais vétérinaires pour la prise en charge    d'Ivar s'élève à *2 301,37*.Voici les  examens/soins qui ont été indispensables : scanner, radiographie,    échographies, contrôles ophtalmologiques, prise de sang, vaccinations.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est tellement beau

----------


## HappyBunny

Oui, merci !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour le petit Ivar <3

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar, le guerrier  :Smile:

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar <3

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

encore une fois, adorable

----------


## bab

> 16avril,09:00[
> 
> _Ivar est bien fatigué après avoir massacré le balai de foin de Rabbits World
> , offert par sa marraine Laurence 
> 
> À l'approche de Pâques, nos marraines et parrains se sont vus proposés de participer à l'opération "Plutôt que d'offrir un lapin en cadeau, offre un cadeau à un lapin" 
> 
> Merci à Laurence, et Rabbits Worls qui a ajouté un cadeau au colis 
> 
> _

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------


## HappyBunny



----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour le beau Ivar qui recherche des parrains et/ou marraines!  ::

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## GADYNETTE

TROP CHOU

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour ce beau Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## GADYNETTE

ENCORE TROP CHOU

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop mignon

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour ce beau Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour le beau Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour ce magnifique Ivar !

----------


## GADYNETTE

vraiment ADORABLE !!!

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar qui vous souhaite une bonne année 2022 et qui cherche des parrains / marraines !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour le beau Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour le beau Ivar ! <3

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## GADYNETTE

encore une fois, trop choupinet

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar en Happy Pension ! Il recherche toujours des parrains et marraines :Smile:

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop craquant

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar !

----------


## HappyBunny

Notre bel Ivar se porte bien et est toujours à la recherche de marraines et parrains  ::

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar en Happy Pension ! Il recherche toujours des parrains et marraines :Smile:

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ivar, toujours à la recherche de parrains et de marraines.

A titre indicatif, le montant des frais de engagés pour sa happy pension s'élèvent à 2 537.46€.

----------


## HappyBunny

Ivar est toujours à la recherche de parrains ou marraines pour l'aider dans sa Happy pension  :Smile:

----------


## HappyBunny

Petit up pour Ivar, toujours à la recherche de parrains & de marraines  :Smile:

----------


## HappyBunny

Ivar est toujours à la recherche de parrains & de marraines pour sa Happy pension!



*

----------


## HappyBunny

Ivar est toujours à la recherche de parrains et de marraines

----------


## HappyBunny

Ivar est toujours à la recherche de parrains et de marraines pour sa happy pension

----------

